# Twisted Circus CD



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Walmart.com had sound samples of this disk online.


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Midnight Circus*

Gore Galore has a CD titled "Midnight Circus" that might work for you. There's a sample linked on their site. http://www.gore-galore.com/HauntMusic.htm


----------



## NightsFrost (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you, I was looking for some twisted circus music for a future haunt.


----------



## Crosioss (Jul 2, 2005)

*twitch spaz* i hate clowns.... .-.


----------

